# Livestock guardian dogs and mini donkeys



## Boor122009 (May 29, 2013)

Hi everybody, I'm new and my wife and I are moving to the country on a small farm of 11 acres. We currently have no animals, but have a 4 year old, 33", 150lb Central Asian Shepherd, who is just great. Unfortunately, he has never been around any livestock and my wife wants to consider mini donkeys. Everything I have read about donkeys is that they dis-like anything dog or wolf-like. Is it possible to get the mini's at an early age and integrate them with my "LGD in training"?


----------



## treeclimber233 (May 29, 2013)

I am not sure but I would guess probably not.  Almost all donkeys do not like dogs and will chase them.  It is in their genes.  It would be like trying to get your guardian dog to like all other dogs.  Kind of against their nature.


----------



## Bossroo (May 30, 2013)

Not only is it in their genes, but the every morning  BRAAAAAAAAING will become quite irritable.            I would think the donkey ownership idea twice then twice more and abandon the notion.


----------



## promiseacres (May 30, 2013)

Its doable but would not allow much interaction between donkeys and dog. Generally the donkeys don't need guarding but can be used to guard other livestock.


----------

